# ivf quads



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1198397/Our-Turkish-delights-Couple-quadruplets-travelling-Istanbul-controversial-IVF-treatment.html
check this out its our own emmy and family! (hope you don't mind emm!)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww wow FF babies  

Lovely article and picture 

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Beautiful!!  I couldn't help but post my feelings on the stupid, 'haven't a clue' comments at the bottom.

Bev xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

I am sure Emmy will be on later, but she was not happy that her local paper sold the story on to the Daily Mail as they are always so anti-IVF.  

The photos are gorgeous though


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

GORGEOUS! Big congratulations Emmy. 

I found the some of the 'haven't a clue' comments very upsetting and couldnt read many although there are some lovely ones there too.  

   to the local paper

Lightweight


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

That was such a brilliant article.

I just gone through and down rated all the 'anti ivf' comments     anyone want to join me?

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

I did the same Snowbelle


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep me too!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If it's anything like the local paper I used to work for the journalists don't have any control over who the articles get sold to - the paper has an agreement with an agency, which means the agency can take anything it runs and sell to whoever. 

I was so thrilled to see so many positive comments on this though! Usually in the DM the IVF stories are littered with horrible comments.

Some guy gave me the benefit of his 'the world's over-populated' views the other day, but backed down pretty fast when I asked him why infertile British couples had to solve the world's problems!

We're expecting our second lot of quads over on the Jinemed thread, too - I'd love to see what the DM would make of that! No one seems to worry that the taxpayer picks up a bill of hundreds of thousands for keeping the offspring of the workshy in **** and White Lightning - only that they might be contributing £20 a week for the children of people who've fought to have them and will bring them up to contribute to society.

ER... I appear to be ranting! Ahem.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

carry on Miranda we all agree


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Just to let you know its in the Scottish star too 
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/88307/Our-Turkish-delights/


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh wow, what BEAUTIFUL babies!  it was absolutely fab to read all those comments below sticking up for us ladies and gents who go through this journey. i hope some small minded people will read them and take note!! 

pobby xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I down rated the "losers" too.

I am sooo chuffed for the mummy and daddy of those beautiful children   - who will no doubt grow up to contribute to society and "pay off" the NHS "debts" (pfffttt what rubbish!!!) they incurred by their birth.  If I could actually be assed I'd post that on the DM website but I hate the DM with a passion so I'd have to bleach my keyboard after typing it!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

They are so beautiful. I had a bit of a rant on the comments section against some of the horrid ones before, but I doubt my comment will be published


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Simon and Emma 

A huge congrats on the birth of you precious bundles and please ignore all the negative comments from those biggots who have no idea what so ever!!

Welcome to the world Carrie, Leo, Kayley and Jesse

Oh and Miranda carry on ranting I agree with you totally  

xx


----------

